# caesars creek bait shop



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

anyone ever buy bait from this shop www.bandbcarryout.com ? looking to fish there and want to buy some minnows.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got minnow there many times in the past. They had night crawlers and meal / wax worms too. They have a modest amount of tackle, mostly just the basic stuff but have jigs and such.

Pretty nice place, nice people and good food too.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Any time I'm planning to fish with live bait at CC that's where I get it. I usually get a couple of sausage biscuits too. Mmmm.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

been there lots of times.. when getting gas for my car
nice little place never bought bait there i might next time


----------



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Always stop in there on the way to the lake or the LMR. It used to be called The Good Ole Boys bait and tackle and it wasn't nearly as sophisticated as they are trying to look now.


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

That place is a good one. Lots of good people and good food. Another good one is tackle town off of 380 by the campground. The man that runs the place is very knowledgeable about what is going on on the lake. They also have everything for fishing


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I even try to buy nightcrawlers from places like that instead of out of the fridge at Walmart. Yeah they are probably getting them from the same wholesaler Walmart is but at least I'm helping some little guy stay in business.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Kennyjames said:


> Another good one is tackle town off of 380 by the campground. The man that runs the place is very knowledgeable about what is going on on the lake. They also have everything for fishing


That's what he's done all his life, he knows his stuff. He can give you hints on where to fish, what to fish for and what to use. HUGE selection of lures in his shop too.

I go in every now and then just to chat with him, he's got some interesting stories.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i've been to the campground never seen that baitshop


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

You really can't miss it if your coming from 73. It's about a half mile before you get to the turn to go to the campground on 380


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the way to the campground is where two gas stations shell is one the right
once you come off of 71


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

Yes then it's probably about 4 miles down on the left on 380 before the campground. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'll keep an eye out next time i'm up there


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

I fished caesars friday, and stopped by tackle town before hitting the water. Got 6 dozen at 7:30am. Had the boat in the water and the flow troll minnow bucket in the water as well by 8:15am. Was very unhappy to find nearly half the minnows dead already. First time really fishing CC. I have been going up to indian, and stopping at indian lake outfitters. The minnows are always big and lively up there. The ones at tackle town were tiny, unhealthy, and expensive. Didn't pay much attention at the time, but the price ended up being close to $3.00 a dozen. Very disappointed. Loved the shop and the people working there, but if that's the normal quality of your merchandise you lose customers.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I used to stop and get 8 dozen crappie minnows there every time we went out at night for crappie. We always got shorted . So now me and my buddy get 4 dozen apiece and usually end up real close to 8 or 9 dozen total I hate gettin shorted on minnys. Also Spillway bait and tackle are good for gettin you the right count on your bait. Wright 714 man I thought I was the only around who reminbered when they we Good Ole Boys, everytime i call them that nobody has a clue who im talken about


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

I got a couple dozen minnows there before going out on caesars. They didnt short me but they did die fairly quickly. I got a couple pieces of chicken also. Very delicious. Caught a couple nice size crappie off a shad rap and a white bass on the minnows that was a a little too small to keep. I dont think I will be kayaking cc on the weekends ever again. All of the wake is too much for me while on a kayak. All of the wake boarding and water tubing looked like alot of fun though.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

the lake was pretty darn rough today deff going to try and stay away from it on weekends couldnt get away from it and everytime i go to cc or cowan i stop at b and bs their food is great but there minnows suck over half of em end up dying when you get the boat in the water


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you happen to know what was happening at 6:30pm at the north ramp? As we were leaving the rescue boat and a bunch of cops and rangers were up there. I dont think the rescue boat was ever put in the water so we left but as we were leaving the park we seen more officers and rangers entering. Didnt seem like it was too serious considering the rescue boat was never deployed.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know what happened I left around 4.30 all the boat traffic was starting to get to me plus I couldn't take any more of the sun it burnt me up pretty good today 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

boat traffic and sun finally got me too. put 50spf on my legs 3 times and still got burn.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Do you happen to know what was happening at 6:30pm at the north ramp? As we were leaving the rescue boat and a bunch of cops and rangers were up there. I dont think the rescue boat was ever put in the water so we left but as we were leaving the park we seen more officers and rangers entering. Didnt seem like it was too serious considering the rescue boat was never deployed.


probably someone's boat engine died.. i saw it happen on grand river in lansing mi
the guy had his hood for his boat open and you could see smoke 
nothing real bad tho


----------



## wright_714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think it has been the Good Ole Boys in 15 or 20 years, but I have never called it anything else.....I noticed earlier this spring they had changed the layout, cut back on the tackle they were selling and started stocking imported beers and fine wines. Scary. The day I can buy a dozen nightcrawlers and crappie minnows and then sample a fine merlot is the day I go on down the road too.....


----------

